# what frame should i get?



## wix (8 mo ago)

I've been trying to find my first real slingshot and I'm completely lost. ive been looking at the scout and axiom ocularis by simpleshot but they are a little more than i WANT to pay but not out of the question. i need something fairly big (my hands are really big xl gloves are small) and on the cheaper side because i need to get some other stuff for camping and ammo as well. i also dont want to make one because idk what i like yet.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

wix said:


> I've been trying to find my first real slingshot and I'm completely lost. ive been looking at the scout and axiom ocularis by simpleshot but they are a little more than i WANT to pay but not out of the question. i need something fairly big (my hands are really big xl gloves are small) and on the cheaper side because i need to get some other stuff for camping and ammo as well. i also dont want to make one because idk what i like yet.


So have you found your suited frame width yet bud? 🎯👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

what kind of slingshots have you shot before? maybe that can work as a reference to get one, or maybe try making yourself a couple od different natural forks in different sizes so you can find a size that suits your shooting style.

I settled on just 2 sizes and make all my slings based on the size, not the shape or material, i mainly shoot 84mm wide frames and 60mm wide for my PFS


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

I’d say they way to go is a simple natural tree fork. Then go from there. You’ll figure out what you like and don’t with minimal time and money invested.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome. It is kinda crazy what a cheap plastic slingshot costs these days. The F-16 from Walmart might be a fit for you but not the tubes that come with it. 
you’d have to order a set of bands from simple shot. Put em together and your off for 10$


----------



## wix (8 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> So have you found your suited frame width yet bud? 🎯👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


no, I cant say that I have but i think i would prefer something on the wider side.


----------



## wix (8 mo ago)

Bimbo said:


> what kind of slingshots have you shot before? maybe that can work as a reference to get one, or maybe try making yourself a couple od different natural forks in different sizes so you can find a size that suits your shooting style.
> 
> I settled on just 2 sizes and make all my slings based on the size, not the shape or material, i mainly shoot 84mm wide frames and 60mm wide for my PFS


ive only shot a daisy wrist rocket when i was younger and cant say i enjoyed it to much. i liked the concept of a slingshot just not that one. i only just found out about different kinds and I'm just overwhelmed trying to figure everything out.


----------



## wix (8 mo ago)

Ibojoe said:


> Welcome. It is kinda crazy what a cheap plastic slingshot costs these days. The F-16 from Walmart might be a fit for you but not the tubes that come with it.
> you’d have to order a set of bands from simple shot. Put em together and your off for 10$


ive shot that kind before and i wasn't a huge fan, the better bands would probably make it a lot better but its just not really the type im looking for.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

First define your grip (hammer, pinch, thumb support) then your fav style (OTT or TTF). Then other variables.


----------



## wix (8 mo ago)

Ordo said:


> First define your grip (hammer, pinch, thumb support) then your fav style (OTT or TTF). Then other variables.


i prefer pinch or thumb support and i don't have a preference for ott or ttf yet


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

*Go to this thread. “. Yo! Pass this around”*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You can test frames that you might like. 
this is perfect timing. 
My friend Kawkan will fix you up.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Wasp catapults is a good place to start pal very cheap nigh indestructible. I sure theres a supplier in the USA 🤔🎯👌👊👍


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out pocketpredator.com . You can get a poly side shooter for $25 .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I've bought many slingshots but still keep this with me always. I love that something that didn't cost me anything to make. Is so accurate and came to me by the slingshot gods. I also use a Torque from simpleshot. It's pretty versatile and will support tubes or flats.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Try the lab rat


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

wix said:


> I've been trying to find my first real slingshot and I'm completely lost. ive been looking at the scout and axiom ocularis by simpleshot but they are a little more than i WANT to pay but not out of the question. i need something fairly big (my hands are really big xl gloves are small) and on the cheaper side because i need to get some other stuff for camping and ammo as well. i also dont want to make one because idk what i like yet.


Since you said you got a big hand, I think you can try some of Bill Slingshots. Slingshots for sale

Peace


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Buy the Torque Style, tell him that you need bands on it. It's great for big hands, it's custom made, and one heck of a great deal. Don't buy plastic, when you can get top quality at a better price.
It's the first one, top left -








Lots of frames for sale


For those of you on the fence about ordering one of these....do it. You will not be let down. I was shocked that I sent him a nominal amount of money and he sent me a fork that is pretty to look at and hit it's mark with no fan-danny. They are the absolute best forks, for the price, that money...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Slingshots for sale


The Evolved Slingshot, form, function, ergonomics and advanced materials combine to make the finest and most accurate modern designed slingshots




pocketpredator.com





*Pocket Ranger Classic*


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

When you see one that tugs at your heart strings..... grab it!😉


----------



## wix (8 mo ago)

Reed Lukens said:


> Buy the Torque Style, tell him that you need bands on it. It's great for big hands, it's custom made, and one heck of a great deal. Don't buy plastic, when you can get top quality at a better price.
> It's the first one, top left -
> 
> 
> ...


thanks so much thats perfect.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Just shoot anything. All the matters is your pulling back the latex! Keep shooting and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

wix said:


> i prefer pinch or thumb support and i don't have a preference for ott or ttf yet


Get axiom Ocularis it's versatile


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Scout xt. It can be ttf or ott. It can be pinch gripped, thumb braced or even hammer gripped.


----------

